# GAS HOPPING GONE BAD



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

THESE PICTURES WHERE SENT TO ME LAST NIGHT THREW MY NEXTEL CELL PHONE TEXT MESSAGE !!!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

oh damn. too bad there arent any close ups...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WAIT, YOU SPOKE TO SOON*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

the cops looked inside and said "what the fuck is up with all this reptile skin?" LOL


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

THESE ARE PICTURES FROM DEEEEEMO'S LINCOLN,,

THE STORY IS THAT SPIKE FROM MANIACOS C.C CLUB WAS GAS HOPPING IT,, UP AN DOWN THE STREET TILL IT BROKE,, WHEN THE COP'S PULLED UP TO THE SCENE,, THEY TOLD THEM THAT IT FELL OFF THE TRAILER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

haha...off the trailer...nice!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I heard about this wow i hope he gets it fixed


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Too bad you didnt get that on film.... all bullshit aside, id buy it just to see that shit!!!


----------



## YungWunNC15 (May 4, 2005)

Damn that sucks ass but damn way to get it away with it.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

DAMNNNN!!!! Makes me think twice about gas hopping.



















well.......not really. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

HA HA, pinche cop's body language and the way he's looking at it, you know that fool's sitting there trippin on the suspension on that ride. :biggrin: On the bight side, that picture at the top right is a nice 3-wheel, never seen one like that.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like shitty work if it broke like that


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

damn that sucks nice car though


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 6 2005, 11:08 AM
> *looks like shitty work if it broke like that
> [snapback]3104071[/snapback]​*


*cough, cough* something wasnt right...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Damn, I bet the guy was scared when it happened.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 6 2005, 08:08 AM
> *looks like shitty work if it broke like that
> [snapback]3104071[/snapback]​*


i wonder who build it?


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

i think that the guy that was doing the gas hopping was a little bit toooooo big to be doing thoes things,thats why i think the car couldnt handdle the weight in the trunk.oops i mean inside the car :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ACKHEM... SHITTY SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES WELDING!!!


BRING THE WHITE BOYS IN TO WELD THESE BITCHES LOL

Nevermind the black regal from CCE broke bc of all the weight LOL (lead, solid bars, etc...)


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

side note: Police are not stupid, i'm sure that they didn't buy the Falling off the hauler idea since they would want to know what hauler left the car there + with a broken axle...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 6 2005, 09:08 AM
> *looks like shitty work if it broke like that
> [snapback]3104071[/snapback]​*


*NAW, SEE YOU WOULD NOT UNDERSTAND THAT WHEN YOU START GAS HOPPING AN GO UP AN DOWN THE STREET AT 40 MILES AN HOUR AN HITTING THE BUMPER, SOMETIMES THIS HAPPENDS,, THE BEST WELDING IN THE WORLD CAN'T STOP THING'S LIKE THIS, BUT YOU WOULD'NT KNOW,, YOU PROBLY NEVER GAS HOPPED*
*
AN IF YOU THINK I'AM WRONG THEN ASK NENE / RED ROOSTER / MEME / JORGE GUZMAN / JOHHNY / BIG JOHN / SPIKE / DARREL / MAYBE THEN CAN GIVE YOU A LITTLE KNOWLEDGE ON THIS !!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

like I said shitty welds... the best welds would not break if you know what you are doing... and how to weld 2 or 3 pieces together for maximum strength. Peanut welding is what a lot of people sell, so uhm... welds to matter. Believe me, probably not even 1% of all lowriders welders would be permited to weld professionally on a ship or airplane... 

welding and WELDING are totally different... I can shit straighter than many of the L.A. lowrider welders... LOL


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY TRUUCHA, THOUGHT THEY WERE BRINGING THAT CAR OUT HERE TO AZ TO HOP US? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 6 2005, 09:57 AM
> *ACKHEM... SHITTY SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES WELDING!!!
> BRING THE WHITE BOYS IN TO WELD THESE BITCHES LOL
> 
> ...


Seriously, when it comes to welding, them fools are naturals! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 6 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Seriously, when it comes to welding, them fools are naturals!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104355[/snapback]​*



no doubt about it, these fuckers are raised in farms and have to re-weld their tractors LOL hahahaha


j.k. white people hahaha i.e. the kentucky guys like 10 uh C from ohio LOL


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 6 2005, 10:13 AM
> *no doubt about it, these fuckers are raised in farms and have to re-weld their tractors LOL hahahaha
> j.k. white people hahaha i.e. the kentucky guys like 10 uh C from ohio LOL
> [snapback]3104369[/snapback]​*


There's a white dude in the club who was always bugging me to weld my shit, I used to tell him that I knew how to weld alright and I trust my welds enough to do minor jobs like on the racks and shit. Well one day I let him so he can shut up already and from that day on that fool does all the major welding on my rides. :biggrin: and he never took any classes or training, he just picked up the welder and learned himself. I tell you, it's in their genes or something.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 6 2005, 10:19 AM
> *There's a white dude in the club who was always bugging me to weld my shit, I used to tell him that I knew how to weld alright and I trust my welds enough to do minor jobs like on the racks and shit. Well one day I let him so he can shut up already and from that day on that fool does all the major welding on my rides.  :biggrin:  and he never took any classes or training, he just picked up the welder and learned himself. I tell you, it's in their genes or something.
> [snapback]3104404[/snapback]​*



ITS A CONSPIRACY!!! WHITE PEOPLE ARE TAKING OVER LOWRIDERS NOW!!! hahahaha...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 6 2005, 11:09 AM
> *I can shit straighter than many of the L.A. lowrider welders
> [snapback]3104341[/snapback]​*


Thats fucked up........... :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

<----- WHite person that can weld....... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 6 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<----- WHite person that can weld....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104500[/snapback]​*



damn white people LOL hahahaha





Side Note: Shit straighter than welders and free of splatter spots/welds LOL


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 6 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<----- WHite person that can weld....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104500[/snapback]​*


See what I mean, I'm not surpeised though.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I guess I can weld. And I have welded plenty of farm and industrial equipment already. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats fucked up about homeboys ride!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I am not the greatest welder by far.....and have gas hopped for days with no axles flipping out!! haha White. :dunno: :roflmao: 




But that is some wild shit!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

PROBABLY A BENT CYLINDER OR TRAILING ARM,,,


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

shit happens, prolly was not a weld. The bolts that hold cylinders, shocks, rearend could break. 

Chico M&M does good welding  I would drop off my parts to him with no ??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 6 2005, 04:12 PM
> *PROBABLY A BENT CYLINDER OR TRAILING ARM,,,
> [snapback]3105469[/snapback]​*


You are probably right Rich, a bent cylinder could push the rear end forward. It could be a combination of a lot of things.


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 6 2005, 01:25 AM
> *THESE PICTURES WHERE SENT TO ME LAST NIGHT THREW MY NEXTEL CELL PHONE TEXT MESSAGE !!!!!!
> [snapback]3102906[/snapback]​*


damnnn that shit looks fucked


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 7 2005, 02:59 AM
> *side note: Police are not stupid, i'm sure that they didn't buy the Falling off the hauler idea since they would want to know what hauler left the car there + with a broken axle...
> [snapback]3104286[/snapback]​*



thats what i was thinkin. lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SO WHAT IF THE WELDS BROKE. HOMEBOY WAS PROBELY LIKE FUCKIT. FIX IT AND LETS DO IT AGAIN. NOT CRYING LIKE A BITCH. MAN MUTHA FUCKAZ IN LIL CRY LIKE STRAIGHT BITCHES.      OVER ANYTHING TOO??????????????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 6 2005, 02:15 PM
> *SO WHAT IF THE WELDS BROKE. HOMEBOY WAS PROBELY LIKE FUCKIT. FIX IT AND LETS DO IT AGAIN. NOT CRYING LIKE A BITCH. MAN MUTHA FUCKAZ IN LIL CRY LIKE STRAIGHT BITCHES.            OVER ANYTHING TOO??????????????
> [snapback]3105852[/snapback]​*



I dont care if the welds broke or the axle broke or what happened good welds don not break. And I was gas hopping back in 96 on the 110 freeway almost 10 years ago leaving the last LA Super show ive gas hopped up the big ass incline at elysian gas hopped at legg lake none of meme's welds ever broke on my car :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I don't gas hop, my switches are hot enough   























































to hit high teens :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 6 2005, 10:57 AM
> *ACKHEM... SHITTY SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES WELDING!!!
> BRING THE WHITE BOYS IN TO WELD THESE BITCHES LOL
> 
> ...



what black regal ?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm a good welder :biggrin: Shit will bend in half before the welds break :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@May 6 2005, 05:08 PM
> *I'm a good welder  :biggrin: Shit will bend in half before the welds break  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106288[/snapback]​*



I seen your popcorn welds ------------------------jk :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 05:11 PM
> *I seen your popcorn welds ------------------------jk :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106302[/snapback]​*


 :0 

Do I know you? :biggrin:


haha


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aint no gas hop gone worse then that time on truucha when tha regal lands on the impala :0 :0 :0 that shit looked crazy :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 6 2005, 05:17 PM
> *aint no gas hop gone worse then that time on truucha when tha regal lands on the impala  :0  :0  :0  that shit looked crazy :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106320[/snapback]​*



What # Truucha was that?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 6 2005, 04:17 PM
> *aint no gas hop gone worse then that time on truucha when tha regal lands on the impala  :0  :0  :0  that shit looked crazy :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106320[/snapback]​*


i bought that video for the one scene, that guy was fucked i heard he didnt have no ins or anything on the regal


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 6 2005, 11:37 AM
> *a proper weld should never break  NO MATTER WHAT!!!
> and if you dont beleive me ask a certified welder
> [snapback]3104529[/snapback]​*


I STAND BEHIND THAT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 6 2005, 03:31 PM
> *i bought that video for the one scene, that guy was fucked i heard he didnt have no ins or anything on the regal
> [snapback]3106369[/snapback]​*



most likely no ins on a cut up car, but even if he did i dought it covers gas hopping


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

well after probably dumping like $20'gs into a towncar, i'm hoping that the guy wasn't crying and just said, fuck it fix it and lets do it again... :biggrin: 


but agree with what rich said...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 6 2005, 03:22 PM
> *what black regal ?
> [snapback]3106096[/snapback]​*



it was an all black car, wait, not sure if it was from CCE but I remember it was from CCE with the axle forward and the car was standing on the axle at like 30 inches GRRRR


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 6 2005, 02:15 PM
> *SO WHAT IF THE WELDS BROKE. HOMEBOY WAS PROBELY LIKE FUCKIT. FIX IT AND LETS DO IT AGAIN. NOT CRYING LIKE A BITCH. MAN MUTHA FUCKAZ IN LIL CRY LIKE STRAIGHT BITCHES.            OVER ANYTHING TOO??????????????
> [snapback]3105852[/snapback]​*


THIS IS VERY TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

It was a CCE car when it was owned by Jake from trendsetters and it was the LRM LUX champ long time ago ............same car just two diffrent versions of it these pic it was not a CCE car....it was beat he just threw pumps and batt and beat it up this was its last time out................He just didnt give a fuck

My Webpage




















*NOTE THE CLOWN STICKER* He was aware that it was a POS


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 6 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<----- WHite person that can weld....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104500[/snapback]​*


Your welds look like the tin man took a shit.

I just realized this is your screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

THIS PICTURE WHERE JUST SENT IN

SPIKE TOLD ME THEY FIXED IT IN 1 DAY !!! THEY ARE BACK ON THE STREET'S !!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 01:19 PM
> *shit happens, prolly was not a weld. The bolts that hold cylinders, shocks, rearend could break.
> 
> Chico M&M does good welding  I would drop off my pants to him with no ??
> [snapback]3105553[/snapback]​*




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 01:19 PM
> *shit happens, prolly was not a weld. The bolts that hold cylinders, shocks, rearend could break.
> [snapback]3105553[/snapback]​*


kinda looks like a cylinder snapped because of how the rearend stopped. maybe it snapped on the drivers side and kept going forward for it to be oblong. :dunno: 

going to SD brandon? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 6 2005, 09:25 PM
> *THIS PICTURE WHERE JUST SENT IN
> 
> SPIKE TOLD ME THEY FIXED IT IN 1 DAY !!! THEY ARE BACK ON THE STREET'S !!!
> [snapback]3107473[/snapback]​*


Wheres the pic??? i heard he ready for a hop too :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

it can be welded shame thou you know that axle had lotion on it .. everything else as a matter a fact.. 

damn whats people do up there for money working at Boeing?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

HERE YOU GO !!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 6 2005, 03:16 PM
> *I dont care if the welds broke or the axle broke or what happened good welds don not break. And I was gas hopping back in 96 on the 110 freeway almost 10 years ago leaving the last LA Super show ive gas hopped up the big ass incline at elysian gas hopped at legg lake none of meme's welds ever broke on my car  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3106063[/snapback]​*


THATS NOT THE POINT WHY HATE, SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK, MR IMPALA THAT LINC WAS SWANGIN SHIT BROKE, SO WHAT. I AINT SAYIN U CRYIN, BUT DAM ALL THESE LAMES ARE LIKE, " THE WELDS BROKE" "I STAND BEHIND THAT" MAN THE CAR WORKED, BROKE, THEY FIXED IT, GET OVER IT. WHO CARES WHAT BROKE STOP HATING


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2005, 01:27 AM
> *Wheres the pic??? i heard he ready for a hop too :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3108009[/snapback]​*



WHATS UP TRUUCHA THEY READY TO COME DOWN AND HOP, BIG TONY YOUR GOING TO HOP THEM?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 7 2005, 10:41 AM
> *THATS NOT THE POINT WHY HATE, SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK, MR IMPALA THAT LINC WAS SWANGIN SHIT BROKE, SO WHAT. I AINT SAYIN U CRYIN, BUT DAM ALL THESE LAMES ARE LIKE, " THE WELDS BROKE"  "I STAND BEHIND THAT" MAN THE CAR WORKED, BROKE, THEY FIXED IT,  GET OVER IT. WHO CARES WHAT BROKE STOP HATING
> [snapback]3108831[/snapback]​*



the lincoln is nice i like it aside from the dead animals on the headliner. Im just saying WELDS should not break. If the cylinders bent it happens but make sure your shit is welded RIGHT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

RIGHT,RIGHT,RIGHT,RIGHT,RIGHT


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@May 6 2005, 11:42 AM
> *:0  :0
> i wonder who build it?
> [snapback]3104245[/snapback]​*


i just want to see more pix of the lincoln in this avatar :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 6 2005, 06:04 PM
> *It was a CCE car when it was owned by Jake from trendsetters and it was the LRM LUX champ long time ago ............same car just two diffrent versions of it these pic it was not a CCE car....it was beat he just threw pumps and batt and beat it up this was its last time out................He just didnt give a fuck
> 
> My Webpage
> ...



also that was a rear set up "MEME" style no upper trailing arms, and the chain link broke,and there was nothink there to stop the lowers from well you see . :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

DROVE BY THE LINC TODAY IT WAS POSTED UP ON THREE AND IT WAS IN "GOOD" CONDITION ALSO WITH A BIG FOR SALE SIGN IN THE WINDOW!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Why no hoppin pics?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 8 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Why no hoppin pics?
> [snapback]3113446[/snapback]​*


they only had camera phones


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 9 2005, 03:48 AM
> *DROVE BY THE LINC TODAY IT WAS POSTED UP ON THREE AND IT WAS IN "GOOD" CONDITION ALSO WITH A BIG FOR SALE SIGN IN THE WINDOW!
> [snapback]3113395[/snapback]​*


HE CANT SELL IT YET- HE CALLED OUT THE WHOLE NW.
BIG TIME STILL NEEDS A CHANCE TO SERVE HIM.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HOPE SOMEONE UP THERE SERVES HIS ASS HE DOES'NT WANT ANY OF AZ


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 9 2005, 08:39 AM
> *HE CANT SELL IT YET- HE CALLED OUT THE WHOLE NW.
> BIG TIME STILL NEEDS A CHANCE TO SERVE HIM.
> [snapback]3114138[/snapback]​*



Demo said they will get there chance to get served before he sells it.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 9 2005, 09:34 AM
> *HOPE SOMEONE UP THERE SERVES HIS ASS HE DOES'NT WANT ANY OF AZ
> [snapback]3114440[/snapback]​*



Demo wants to know where your hopper is. 

And also said you need to "know your role and shut your hole".............


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 9 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Demo said they will get there chance to get served before he sells it.
> [snapback]3117030[/snapback]​*


JUST WONDERING IF HE'LL BE ON HIS OWN SWITCH OR WILL ZACH!!! :biggrin: 
BEING THAT HE HAS THE "LIFETIME "PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW??????????


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 9 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Demo wants to know where your hopper is.
> 
> And also said you need to "know your role and shut your hole".............
> [snapback]3117035[/snapback]​*



WHAT I WROTE SAYS NOTHING ABOUT MY HOPPER, AND MY ROLE AS A RIDER, OK I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I'M SPEAKING FOR SOMEONE ELSE, JUST LIKE WHEN WE CALLED SIDE TO SIDE AND NEVER GOT A RESPONSE, TRUUCHA AND SPIKE BOTH KNOW WHAT OUR CARS DO! 60-70++++++


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 6 2005, 10:37 AM
> *a proper weld should never break   NO MATTER WHAT!!!
> and if you dont beleive me ask a certified welder
> [snapback]3104529[/snapback]​*


I'm no welder by any means, But I work at a Structural Engineering Firm...
And believe me, A WELD CAN BREAK....
I have a book in front of me (Manual of Steel Construction - Load & Resistance
Factor Design) that explains welds, There weaknesses and there strengths
along with the weak side and stong side of the steel that the weld is placed on...
In some cases the piece of steel would tear before the weld, depending the
situation...
So to make it clear a weld COULD break....


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

DAMN!!!!! IF THAT WAS MY SHIT MAN I WOULDA BEEN CRYING :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@May 10 2005, 02:19 PM
> *DAMN!!!!! IF THAT WAS MY SHIT MAN I WOULDA BEEN CRYING  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]3120100[/snapback]​*


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 9 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Demo wants to know where your hopper is.
> 
> And also said you need to "know your role and shut your hole".............
> [snapback]3117035[/snapback]​*


are you the *OFFICIAL* spokesmen?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2005, 10:31 AM
> *are you the *OFFICIAL* spokesmen?
> [snapback]3120145[/snapback]​*



lol, heres HATERADES HOPPER :0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2005, 11:42 AM
> *lol, heres HATERADES HOPPER :0
> [snapback]3120204[/snapback]​*



YES THATS MY CAR SHOWCAR NOT A HOPPER BUT WE DO HAVE PLENTY TO GO UP AGAINST DOWN HERE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 10 2005, 10:44 AM
> *YES THATS MY CAR SHOWCAR NOT A HOPPER BUT WE DO HAVE PLENTY TO GO UP AGAINST DOWN HERE?
> [snapback]3120224[/snapback]​*



OH DID I SAY HOPPER I MEANT HOOKER :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2005, 01:31 PM
> *are you the *OFFICIAL* spokesmen?
> [snapback]3120145[/snapback]​*



I guess they put all there moneys in there rides and forgot to pay the internet bill.  But yes I was called by him and type what he said.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 10 2005, 01:44 PM
> *YES THATS MY CAR SHOWCAR NOT A HOPPER BUT WE DO HAVE PLENTY TO GO UP AGAINST DOWN HERE?
> [snapback]3120224[/snapback]​*



HATERADE This is DEMO I AINT TALKIN BOUT WHAT ARIZONA DOING IM TALKING BOUT WHAT U DOING. YOU HAVE A SHOW CAR AND IM ROLLIN A SHOW HOPPER. CALL ME 206-851-8387

I TALKED TO SPIKE AND TRUUCHA AND THEY SAID ANYTHING HITTIN IN THE 60 70 ARE L.A THROWBACKS. I BUILT MY OWN SHIT IN L.A AND IT AINT DOIN NOTHIN LESS

ALSO KEEP TO YOUR SHOW CARS AND STAY IN THE SHOW AND EVENTS TOPIC THIS IS A HOPPER CONVERSATION.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 10 2005, 09:21 PM
> *HATERADE  This is DEMO I AINT TALKIN BOUT WHAT ARIZONA DOING IM TALKING BOUT WHAT U  DOING.  YOU HAVE A SHOW CAR AND IM ROLLIN A SHOW HOPPER. CALL ME 206-851-8387
> 
> I TALKED TO SPIKE AND TRUUCHA AND THEY SAID ANYTHING HITTIN IN THE 60 70 ARE L.A THROWBACKS. I BUILT MY OWN SHIT IN L.A AND IT AINT DOIN NOTHIN LESS
> [snapback]3122402[/snapback]​*


YOU MUST HAVE THE WRONG PART OF AZ :biggrin: 
THOSE CARS AINT THE ONLY ONES HITTIN THOSE INCHES


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@May 10 2005, 10:46 AM
> *I'm no welder by any means, But I work at a Structural Engineering Firm...
> And believe me, A WELD CAN BREAK....
> I have a book in front of me (Manual of Steel Construction - Load & Resistance
> ...


I was told by a licensed welder that the weld wouldn't break but the steel around the weld would since the metal is weaker in that area. :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 10 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I was told by a licensed welder that the weld wouldn't break but the steel around the weld would since the metal is weaker in that area.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3122605[/snapback]​*


This is true also, I stated that in my quote....
But the guy I was quoting said "They should never Break NO MATTER WHAT"...
Well anything is possible in this world....The odds of this happening is really
slim, but it can happen, There are all kinds of stresses going on, on a car
with hydraulics....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 10 2005, 08:21 PM
> *HATERADE   This is DEMO I AINT TALKIN BOUT WHAT ARIZONA DOING IM TALKING BOUT WHAT U  DOING.  YOU HAVE A SHOW CAR AND IM ROLLIN A SHOW HOPPER. CALL ME 206-851-8387
> 
> I TALKED TO SPIKE AND TRUUCHA AND THEY SAID ANYTHING HITTIN IN THE 60 70 ARE L.A THROWBACKS. I BUILT MY OWN SHIT IN L.A AND IT AINT DOIN NOTHIN LESS
> ...


DONT TRIP WE GOT OUR BOYS' BACK YOU THA ONE CALLING OUT EVERYBODY;SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

GOT COILS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 11 2005, 08:45 AM
> *GOT COILS! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124386[/snapback]​*



more bounce!!!!



































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

yo truucha man i didn't get to see the photo bro you still got it? post it again man cause from what im reading its pretty fucked up lol and just to see what happened to the puerco. _Chris


----------

